# Pinstripes



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Since pinstripes were standard on the 67's, how many colours do they come in? Or are they like Henry Ford said, "You can have it any colour you want, as long as it's black." 
Silverglaze Metallic with black vinyl top and black vinyl buckets should ONLY come with black pinstripes, right? 
Also, are decal stripes the way to go, as compared to painted on? Who replicates original look stripes in non-fading, UV safe?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Painted on is the way to go. Original's were. Three colors of stripes: Black, Red, and Cameo Ivory. If your car had a red interior or a parchment interior, it could also have a red stripe. Black interior would call for a black stripe. '67 had a dual stripe, narrow one on the top.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

been wondering how the red stripe would look on my blue car thinking it may work with the red in the 326 and "custom" badging. I may lay some tape to see before i take the plunge. have a card for an excellent pinstriper.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There you go. I've thought the same with my Blue Charcoal '65.....it's a "non pinstripe color", according to all my info...but, I saw a '65 LeMans in Blue Charcoal with a red pinstripe, and it looked GREAT. It's all in the details...I think it would work with the red in your emblems....also, redline tires or even red fender liners. I was even thinking of a red stripe on my burgundy '67....to bring out the red brake drums, lug nut caps, and red emblems....not a big fan of white stripes for some reason. Gotta be red or black!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The pin stripping tape is cheap enough, you should buy a roll of red and see what it looks like.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep thats the plan, also to paint brake calipers red, was also thinking red bedliner spray to mimic the wheel well inserts.... would try it with paint first to make sure it don't look too over the top but the cars i have seen them on i liked


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the info. Instg8ter, is the pinstriper local to you? I'm just a short bridge or tunnel ride to the D, I look out my window, and I'm looking at the RenCen, so if he's close to you, he's close to me.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep he is just downriver near Grosse Isle...i will dig up the card for you....send me a PM so i remember


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When I had the underside of my car Line-X'd...I was gonna do the wheel wells red. I got talked out of it. I was also told to wait till the car was finished, and if I still wanted the red it could be done....apparently colors are laid over the initial black....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was tempted with my '67, too. The guys over on the other forum say that the painted or rhino lined wheel wells are tough to clean....when they're painted, you have to scrub them pretty good to get grime off....black doesn't show, and the plastic ones clean up easier (supposedly). To me, I think painted would actually look better than the plastic liners, which just add weight and bulk, and I think that with a stiff brush and some soap every month or so, you'd be good to go. I painted my brake drums with red Rustoleum thousands of miles ago, and they still look like I just painted them. A little red bling on these earlier cars really sharpens them up, IMO.


----------

